# BF 750 trans problems



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

I broke rule #1 don't let friends hold your machine, well now my bf750 had a problem of when it would idle it would sound like it wanted to jump into gear and I adjusted the shift linkage and it straightend out that problem but now when I ride and get above 45mph you here gears scrapeing and it will jump out of gear, now I never had this problem till I let my friend hold it to go on a riding trip and when he came back that's how it was and don't no one knows what happen. Now do you think I should sell this machine and get a newer one or put the money into it? It's a 2005 and has 725miles and it is in ok condition.

Is there anyone reputable to take it to close to New Jersey if I do deside to fix? I don't mind to travel a little bit to deal with someone who know's what there doing.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine did the same thing.Does it act like it will jump out of low gear and does it sound like its grinding the gears in low when u try to go??


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't try low gear, only high but it dose sound like it wants to jump out of gear.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

Big Brute Force said:


> Mine did the same thing.Does it act like it will jump out of low gear and does it sound like its grinding the gears in low when u try to go??


What was the end result on your ? Did you fix it or did you take it to a shop and how did it cost.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea bad idea to let someone else use it. Sounds like the gears are stripped out. Check yer oil for metal shavings that will tell ya soemthin.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

I talked to FST and its a lot of money to get this rite and that's with me pulling the motor out and shipping it to him ,now to get someone else opion would you recomend I go that route or sell and buy a newer BF750 ?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well you aint gonna get much out of it if you sell it as is. yet you will spendin lots to get it fixed yerself. If I had the money I'd buy it from you in a heartbeat. Did you try adjusting the shift linkage? Make sure the linkage aint bent. Sucks you got to ship the motor off. I know that alone costs a lot.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

The shipping is not to big of a deal, I could have that motor shipped there for under $100 and yes I did adjust the linkage because at first it was trying to jump in gear when it was in neutral but now it jumps out of gear while riding at speeds over 35mph anything under 35mph she runs fine without poping out of gear.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea Id say the edges of the gears are rounded off and not meshing completely. Sounds like trans work. Lots of goodies in them. Only time i've seen a vtwin kawi have trans probs is when a buddy with a 700 prairie put big mud tires, lift, and just didnt take care of it. snappped some gears in there. Pretty much a bullit proof engine/trans combo if you take care of it and dont abuse it. I've had to adjust the linkage on mine a few times. If you catch it early enough and dont drive it with it slipping or not going into gear properly you will save the trans. Just when people think, "oh its ok, I will just keep ridin it till it gets dark out". Thats when stuff starts breakin.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just someting to check, but my rear engine mount bold came loose and slid out to the floorboard and when it did, the engine rocked back and would have a bad vibration in the shifter. Also getting on and off it would kick it out of gear...and some bad noises. So go to the left rear tire and look up toward the coolant tank, you can see the bolt. Check it. These are known to come loose and slide out. I had to pull the floorboard and slide the bolt all the way out so I could fix the threads on the end to start it back in the captive nut.


----------



## k_willy650 (Nov 16, 2014)

hey my brute force is doing the same thing how can I fix it I didn't do anything to it yet because I don't know what is wrong


----------

